# περί διαγραμμάτων ή περί διαγραμμάτου;



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2013)

Μέχρι σήμερα, που το πρόσεξα σε άρθρο γνωστού σχολιαστή (_Ήταν ενδιαφέρουσα η περί διαγραμμάτων τοποθέτηση του αρχηγού της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης, για τα προβλήματα στον χώρο της υγείας, αλλά δεν απάντησε στο θέμα..._), δεν το είχα παρατηρήσει. Το γκούγκλισα, και είδα ότι η φράση «περί διαγραμμάτων», ακόμη και όταν αφαιρεθούν τα διαγράμματα ροής και τα τοπογραφικά διαγράμματα και τα λοιπά παρόμοια και παρεμφερή, δεν είναι καθόλου σπάνια. Ορίστε, π.χ., ένα λίγο παλιότερο άρθρο από τον Ριζοσπάστη.

Μέχρι σήμερα, λοιπόν, νόμιζα ότι η φράση που χρησιμοποιείται είναι το «περί διαγραμμάτου», που απεικονίζει την εσφαλμένη προσπάθεια ενός λαϊκού ανθρώπου να μιλήσει καθαρεύουσα. Από τα λίγα ευρήματα στα γκουγκλοβιβλία, ενώ βρίσκω το ειρωνικό «περί διαγραμμάτου» αρκετά παλιά, διαπιστώνω ότι γύρω στα μέση της δεκαετίας του 1990 άρχισαν να εμφανίζονται και μερικά «περί διαγραμμάτων».

Είναι, άραγε, η πρώτη υπερδιόρθωση μιας φράσης που σκόπιμα ξεκίνησε εσφαλμένη;


----------



## Earion (Nov 27, 2013)

Πράγματι, για λάθος πρόκειται.


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2013)

Ο Πλάτωνας λέει στον ελάσσονα _Ιππία_:

οὐ καὶ ἐν γεωμετρίᾳ οὕτως ἔχει· ὁ αὐτὸς δυνατώτατος ψεύδεσθαι καὶ ἀληθῆ λέγειν περὶ τῶν διαγραμμάτων, ὁ γεωμετρικός; 

Αυτή είναι η παλιότερη αναφορά στο σωστό που βρήκα. Βεβαίως, μπορεί να υπήρχε γύρω στα 1900 κάποια μελέτη με τίτλο _Περί διαγραμμάτων_. Κάποιος που δεν τα πήγαινε καλά με την καθαρεύουσα (ειδικά, και τη γλώσσα γενικά) ήθελε να μιλήσει για ένα διάγραμμα, είπε «περί διαγραμμάτου» και η γκάφα του έγινε παροιμιώδης. 

Όλα αυτά είναι μια υπόθεση χωρίς ίχνος τεκμηρίωσης.


----------

